# Mf 3605



## paul789 (Oct 16, 2015)

i am thinking of buying this tractor but there are a few things wrong with it, when you turn the steering wheel and use the lift arms there is a severe humming noise. it is also stuck in the high 1/2 gear. i think that it is the hydraulic pump and if so is this a big job to fix?


----------

